# Apple Alchemy Update (Logic 10.4)



## synthpunk (Jul 18, 2017)

Tx to member @Ashermusic for mentioning the New Logic 10. 3. 2 update in another thread. This looks like a great update for Apple Logic Alchemy users. As always remember this is a new update and may contain new bugs Etc. so update at your own risk.

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203718

*Alchemy*


Alchemy adds five new Additive effects: Saw+Noise, Noise, Comb, EQ, Filter, Strum, Ripples plus additional controls for Pulse/Saw.
Alchemy adds 12 new synthesized formant filter shapes.
Alchemy now automatically time aligns sources when morphing.
Alchemy now offers a Tune control in the Noise section.
Alchemy’s modulators now have a new On trigger mode, which allows Effects parameters to be re-triggered on all new MIDI notes. 
There are new options in Alchemy’s Note Properties menu, Stepped4, Stepped8 and Stepped16. These options function like the Flip Flop property, but also produce a modulation signal that cycles through equally spaced values between successive notes.
There is now a setting in the Key Trigger menu in Alchemy’s arpeggiator Cycle Reset, that insures the pattern always starts at the first note at step 1 of the sequencer.
The Browser in Alchemy now includes Newer Than and Older Than column options to constrain the preset list based on the installation date of the content. 
The default rate for a new instance of the Arpeggiator in Alchemy is now 1/16.
The maximum number of partials in Alchemy’s Great quality mode has been raised from 128 to 256.
Alchemy adds 21 new Arpeggiator presets.
Alchemy’s Additive Effects knobs for Pulse/Saw - Sync, Shift - Pitch and Magnet - Pitch now show semitones when being edited.
Effects in Alchemy’s Effects Rack are now sorted into categories.
Copy/pasted modulations now include the full routings assigned to all associated depth knobs.
Alchemy’s Keyswitching now defaults to KEYSW1 instead of SNAP1.
Alchemy's Zone Editor now handles the display of large numbers of Warp Markers by only showing every 10th markers when there are more than 30 markers to be displayed.
The Alchemy interface now responds instantly to mouse input on wide color P3 displays.
Alchemy uses up to 40% less memory than previous versions.
Apple Loops imported into Alchemy now remain reliably in sync.
When changing from Arpeggiator Snapshot to non Arpeggiator Snapshot and back, the Arpeggiator now is switched back on.
The sound quality of Spectral Stretch has been improved at low speeds.
Auto Gain is now set to Off by default in Alchemy’s Morph XY/Lin mode.
It is now possible to modulate Alchemy’s Keyswitch knob with Arp Mod.
The last step in the Alchemy Argeggiator/Step Sequencer is no longer unexpectedly tied when a MIDI file is imported.
In Spectral mode, adjusting the Simplify control in the Cloud Spectral effect no longer cancels the effect.
Random note property modulators assigned to Keyswitch knobs mapped to samples in Alchemy now properly randomize the keyswitches.
Setting a Comb Filter’s feedback value to 99% or higher in Alchemy’s Delay effect no longer can lead to uncontrolled feedback.
FM Keyfollow now scales properly when two notes are played in a patch with the Voice Count set to 1.
When importing EXS instruments, Alchemy now merges EXS groups that are mapped to the same keyswitch or articulation.
The browser in Alchemy now retains user choices for column selections when switching from one preset to another.
The Waveshaper Bipolar button in Alchemy’s Effects Rack again functions as expected.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 25, 2018)

Another great Alchemy update in todays Logic 10.4 update. Be sure to also download the additional content.

*Alchemy

New Visions library for Alchemy adds 150 cinematic presets.*


Alchemy now offers new options in the Loop Mode menu to modulate the start/end point and length of loops.
Alchemy LFO Rate sync button now also enables clock sync for LFO Delay and Attack settings.
Alchemy now offers 4 additional MIDI sources that can be assigned to modulation destinations.
Alchemy now offers a side chain input that can be used as a source for envelope followers.
Alchemy now has a dedicated Envelope Follower tab in the modulation section which offers control of the attack and release of the envelope follower, as well as the option to apply the envelope follower to modulator outputs as well as to audio signals, together with the option to scale up the depth of the effect for more drastic effects on quieter signals.
Alchemy now offers a back button to navigate back to a previous Mod Target.
Alchemy’s transient selection in Spectral Analysis mode is improved, resulting in better sound quality when syncing loops to tempo.
The modulation Smooth control now has increased range.
Alchemy now offers a “Swap with Source” option in the Source menu for experimenting with imported samples on different Sources.
Option-clicking on a source in Alchemy’s global area now solos the clicked source.
The mapping of Alchemy controls to supported MIDI hardware controllers has been improved.
Option-clicking controls in Alchemy now sets each to a sensible default setting rather than setting each one to 50% by default.
When importing multiple EXS files which contain multiple groups which are the same except for different velocity or key ranges, these groups are merged into a single group to facilitate easier editing in Alchemy.
The Snap menu for Arp Tune in Alchemy now offers increased resolution.
Alchemy’s Speed control readout now displays 2 decimal places for values below 10%.
Sub-menus in Alchemy’s Sound Library again list items in alphabetical order.
It is no longer necessary to press Enter when entering text to start a search in Alchemy’s presets.
Newly initialized sounds in Alchemy now have an initial modulation depth of 0%
The attack of notes played legato style in Retrigger mode in Alchemy no longer sometimes sounds distorted.
There is no longer a slight delay in responsiveness when switching Alchemy’s Analysis Mode while loading large samples.
Alchemy LFO Rate sync button now also enables clock sync for LFO Delay and Attack settings.
The initial transient of a loop in Alchemy is now properly triggered when the loop is sustained for more than one iteration.
Auto-assigning a performance control to a Transform Pad Snapshot no longer unexpectedly renames Snapshot 1.
The Framing Box no longer sometimes jumps unexpectedly when clicking transform pad snapshots.
The Copy Modulation command no longer sometimes fails to copy the modulation source when pasted to another location.
Stored Alchemy Snapshots no longer sound different when copied and pasted to other snapshot locations.
Adjusting the Smooth control for a modulator from a value of 0 no longer causes occasional clicks in Alchemy’s output.
When the last step in Alchemy’s arpeggiator is tied, there is no longer an unexpected extra note at the end of each set of steps.
Pitch Bend now works as expected with the Alchemy “Air Strings” preset.
MIDI CC messages sent to Alchemy from an external controller now work when the controller is transmitting on a different MIDI channel than the notes already recorded in the region.
Alchemy’s Waveshaper Pre and Post gain labels now display accurate values.
Alchemy's filter types have been renamed to more clearly indicate how they sound.
Alchemy now automatically switches to the Advanced view after an Initialize Preset command is used.
If an Envelope Follower preset is loaded that refers to a Source that is not present in the current Alchemy instance, it now is set to another Source of the same type.


----------



## dpasdernick (Jan 25, 2018)

I miss Alchemy upgrades... I have the PC version and was able to reinstall it when I built my new DAW. I loved buying the $59 expansion packs like Iceland and Luftrum. Ah, the good old days...


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2018)

dpasdernick said:


> I loved buying the $59 expansion packs like Iceland and Luftrum. Ah, the good old days...



I must say that I really enjoy all the free upgrades in Logic!


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 25, 2018)

Darren, we will leave the light on for you


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 27, 2018)

Here is a very quick play of one of the new patches in the new Alchemy Visions Soundset included in Logic 10.4 also with some Chromaverb.
https://app.box.com/s/q8oct7c0ex4a00gjm8yfi9nuoyzpiuez


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Feb 7, 2018)

There are some cool new presets!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 7, 2018)

Yep, that Visions soundest has some great "Falcon" like extreme sound design. Sounds familiar to Simon Stockhausen's work to me.



jacobthestupendous said:


> There are some cool new presets!


----------

